# New Whelen Justice mini bars ? ..



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

anyone see the new whelen justice mini bars .... im thinkin of ordering one next month .... for the money i think they beat the liberty .... and able 2 ...... i just seen one in a show room at my local cop shop ... bright lights bars ....


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

It's a sweet bar... shop for a decent price before you get it. I've seen alot of varied prices!


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

yah for the amount of light output and having 8 led modules ... great light for the price .. i was quoted $483.00 for perm mount ...


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Have you looked at the Whelen Responder LED for $299?


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

NoFearDeere;574346 said:


> Have you looked at the Whelen Responder LED for $299?


yah actually they had that next to the justice bar .. and they turned on both ..... IMO .. the justice bar blew out the Reponder with intensity of light and pattern flashes ... and they made by the same company ...


----------



## My bowtie (Jan 15, 2008)

the justice bar is nice...I dont want to spend $500..


----------



## Mike - Tac 2 (Apr 11, 2008)

I've seen them for less than that.......


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

Mike - Tac 2;575827 said:


> I've seen them for less than that.......


really .. cuz i was just in livonia , mi at priority1emergency and they quoted me 483 for permanent mount


----------



## Mike - Tac 2 (Apr 11, 2008)

For some reason, my pricing puts the mag. mount less than perm mount. I am going to have to check on that Tue. But I have the Mag. Mounts priced at $450.00


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

Mike - Tac 2;576119 said:


> For some reason, my pricing puts the mag. mount less than perm mount. I am going to have to check on that Tue. But I have the Mag. Mounts priced at $450.00


you a dealer ?? if so ... i might need some more info ..


----------



## Mike - Tac 2 (Apr 11, 2008)

I am a dealer.


----------



## red gmc (Aug 3, 2007)

any videos of the mini justice bar


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

red gmc;576506 said:


> any videos of the mini justice bar


ya sirennet.com has one .. but i personally seen one in a show room last week in michigan .. and now i want one .....


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

the justice is great and u can get cruise option built in


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

I just ordered one yesterday when it comes in I will be sure to post up pics and video.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

kitn1mcc;585802 said:


> the justice is great and u can get cruise option built in


whats the cruise option? just steady light amber?

Looking at buying 3 of the mini Justice's for my trucks this winter.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

cruise option turns on the 4 corner leds at steady burn. kind of like roof top running lights. any warning pattern will overrride the cruise feature.
-Kyle

i have this option hooked up on my liberty bar ill post some pics tonight


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

ColliganLands;602787 said:


> cruise option turns on the 4 corner leds at steady burn. kind of like roof top running lights. any warning pattern will overrride the cruise feature.
> -Kyle
> 
> i have this option hooked up on my liberty bar ill post some pics tonight


yeah and they have 5 intensity levels too from ok i see em at night to WOW

my older liberty has the older style that uses an external LED panel for cruise


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

Heres a couple pics of my LED Liberty with the cruise lights on


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

that looks pretty cool, like super bright clearance lights


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

i changed them to the recon clear lenses on the roof and the mirrors have the recon leds(smoke lens) 
thanks for the comment


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Droool, I want one. :bluebounc


Maybe that will be my christmas present to myself.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

hahaha it would definately be a sweet present lol


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

damn, so wait you can have the Liberty light bar just not flash only and run them steady? How do you hook that up?

I have my liberty light bar hooked to the aux 1 switch on my 06 Ford f350, to the upfitter swtiches, it goes on and off/ i mean flashing or not flashing haha.



I too am looking to get lights for 3 trucks, and the justice mini at $500 is a lot. Where else can you order them cheaper?

Me and the other guy on here that wants three too, if you get a price for one, find out how much for 6 and we'll split it lol. If i can get three for $1200ish that would fit our budget more than $1500+


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Ramairfreak98ss;603190 said:


> Me and the other guy on here that wants three too, if you get a price for one, find out how much for 6 and we'll split it lol. If i can get three for $1200ish that would fit our budget more than $1500+


If we could get a group buy going with a decent discount on them I'd be interested.


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

i need to take my bar off and get it rebuilt


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

for my liberty bar i have a full switch box with slide switch to run to warning patterns. then the cruise lights are hooked to a toggle switch to turn those on at night. when youa ctivate the warning patterns it overrides the cruise option.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

mmm that full size bar does look good on the truck. Might have to put one on my F350 and get two mini bars for my toyota's


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Hey im with you guys for a group buy. If we get a running list of possibles/maybes at least for now to figure out if we can order 6 at a time, a dozen etc... Im sure with that number they could work a price up.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Ramairfreak98ss;605790 said:


> Hey im with you guys for a group buy. If we get a running list of possibles/maybes at least for now to figure out if we can order 6 at a time, a dozen etc... Im sure with that number they could work a price up.


I'd be in for one probably (price will make that decision) and I'm sure a few of my friends would be interested also for their trucks. Plus whoever else on here, I'm sure we could easily do 8-12 of them. I'm not sure how the group buy things work though, if someone else would like to ask suppliers or tell me how if I get some free time I'll see what I could come up with.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Depending on the price, I'd be interested..........


----------



## OSLIGHTS (Dec 27, 2007)

For the money, I would suggest the Whelen Responder Lightbar with the LIN 6 LEDs. Can be about 1/2 the price, and the exact same modules as the Libert, includes 6 of them. Nice, bright Light for the money. We sold a lot of those to plow guys last year, and got great feedback.


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

The ups guy showed up this morning, ripped open the box and sprinted to my nearest truck.

http://i93.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid93.photobucket.com/albums/l50/moparjr/100_0318.flv

This is the stock flash pattern. And I have 10 TIR3's sitting on the back seat to be installed in this rig.

Waiting for it to get dark out so I can get a night shot.


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

night shot

http://i93.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid93.photobucket.com/albums/l50/moparjr/100_0319.flv


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

WOW ...... first off love that the display trucks looks just like mine .... second .... man for $500 bones .... you get all that brilliant light ...... thats a deal and a steal .... 95 flash patterns also ...... gotta get one ... thanks for the video ...


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

murphyslaw;613704 said:


> night shot
> 
> http://i93.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid93.photobucket.com/albums/l50/moparjr/100_0319.flv


Looks good! How much did it cost?


----------



## Mike - Tac 2 (Apr 11, 2008)

I would be willing to put together a group buy. Contact me directly at: [email protected]

The Responder LP is an excellent alternative, it has outstanding 360 coverage.


----------



## dgm5186 (Nov 26, 2006)

I would go in on a group buy for one of these Mini Justice bars. They look really nice.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

dgm5186;617618 said:


> I would go in on a group buy for one of these Mini Justice bars. They look really nice.


I've just emailed mike for some info on the group buy. I can spear head this effort. Personally I'll be taking two definitely, possibly a third or a full size justice bar.

Please PM me your full contact info with how many bar(s) you want. We need to sort out who is serious about getting one, and who is blowing steam. No PM with full contact info (name, address, phone number), no bar.


----------



## OSLIGHTS (Dec 27, 2007)

We would also be willing to do a group buy, but we would still suggest looking at the Whelen Responder, as it is a great alternative for the money. Uses 6 of the exact same LED modules used in the Whelen Liberty Lightbars. Very bright! As we said, anyone can PM or email us for group buy prices on the items.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

OSLIGHTS;618005 said:


> We would also be willing to do a group buy, but we would still suggest looking at the Whelen Responder, as it is a great alternative for the money. Uses 6 of the exact same LED modules used in the Whelen Liberty Lightbars. Very bright! As we said, anyone can PM or email us for group buy prices on the items.


Personally, I'd buy into the group buy from either of you (OS Lights or Tac). I think it's only fair to see what either of you can offer for prices and then do the group buy from the cheapest, seeing as you are both members here. So, what are you offering for a group buy price?


----------



## bltp203 (Nov 5, 2006)

That better be some discount......as is stands now Tac2supply has a magnetic Responder LIN6 for $299.00


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

bltp203;618831 said:


> That better be some discount......as is stands now Tac2supply has a magnetic Responder LIN6 for $299.00


well www.priority1emergency.com has the magnet responder for $289.99 ... and CON3 version for $230.99 ....


----------



## bltp203 (Nov 5, 2006)

www.priority1emergency.com

If you price one out, you will see that they want $12.00 more for a magnetic mount, making it $301.99

Tac2supply has the best deal on the Whelen Responder that I can find on the web.


----------

